# supercropping??



## Butthead08 (Sep 28, 2009)

hello RIU,

was wondering if anyone knew what the best height would be to start. also is it a bad idea to super crop in 12/12.

thanks !


----------



## TCurtiss (Sep 28, 2009)

Butthead08 said:


> hello RIU,
> 
> was wondering if anyone knew what the best height would be to start. also is it a bad idea to super crop in 12/12.
> 
> thanks !


Please explain a little more about super cropping?


----------



## degggz (Sep 28, 2009)

I do it about a week and a half to two weeks before flowering it .... lol I have even tried croppin when in flower but for me it lowered the yeild but seemed to make the smoke stronger  .... I dont know if anyone has any different techniques I'm curious too


----------



## Redeflect (Sep 28, 2009)

All depends on your tastes... can easily supercrop 2 weeks into veg and do it about every other week to keep the plant very bushy and most of the budsites at the same lvl. The last time you want to do it is a week before flowering, just to be safe... though I've heard of people doing it 1-2 weeks into flowering and they don't advise against it but i'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## DeBoe (Sep 28, 2009)

By super cropping do you mean just topping the plant a lot?? and if so doesn't that cause the buds to be smaller. Newbie Here


----------



## Redeflect (Sep 28, 2009)

Yes and no... the main buds are smaller but the other buds are bigger, and it lets you get more buds closer to the light so in the end your yield is greater. Also, supercropping isn't topping, it's bending the tips of the branches (kinda bending them into an L shape, topping is completely removing the top) so that the plant tries harder to grow other buds... you only do this before you flower or right at the beginning so that the plant doesn't have to readjust auxins and repair damage far into flowering. When the branch gets bent, the plant doesn't put as much energy into that particular branch until it heals, so it focuses energy on the other ones and it gives the other branches time to catch up.


----------



## DeBoe (Sep 29, 2009)

Redeflect said:


> Yes and no... the main buds are smaller but the other buds are bigger, and it lets you get more buds closer to the light so in the end your yield is greater. Also, supercropping isn't topping, it's bending the tips of the branches (kinda bending them into an L shape, topping is completely removing the top) so that the plant tries harder to grow other buds... you only do this before you flower or right at the beginning so that the plant doesn't have to readjust auxins and repair damage far into flowering. When the branch gets bent, the plant doesn't put as much energy into that particular branch until it heals, so it focuses energy on the other ones and it gives the other branches time to catch up.



ty for the info. by bending branches do you mean the big sun leafs or new nodes. By doing this do you mean it gives the lower branches time to catch up?


----------



## cell1988 (Sep 29, 2009)

DeBoe said:


> ty for the info. by bending branches do you mean the big sun leafs or new nodes. By doing this do you mean it gives the lower branches time to catch up?


okay the way i did it was when the plant was like 10 inches tall super crop the main stalk. then 2 other branches start growing straight up instead. let those grow a while and then super crop those. and so on and so on. 

i dont like to supercrop anymore. i love training the plants. it takes a lot more attention, but its very low stress and the plants get just as bushy


----------



## djtony (Sep 29, 2009)

super cropping is when you cut off the all the fan leaves. bending the stems is lst


----------



## Brick Top (Sep 29, 2009)

djtony said:


> super cropping is when you cut off the all the fan leaves. bending the stems is lst


 
Supercropping is NOT cutting off all the fan leaves and LST is not bending branches, it is tying down branches. Bending/twisting/crimpimg them is supercropping. 
 


*Supercropping - a tutorial* 

Supercropping is a term given to a group of techniques that, when used in conjunction, will produce greatly improved yields over untreated plants. Various methods can be used when supercropping, and they are outlined below.
You can use one or all methods of supercropping, modified to your individual needs. The end result is an increased yield.

*Crimping*
Crimping is an advanced technique whereby you break the inner herd of the plant without damaging the outer, which is where all the plants strength comes from. Break open the stalk of a cannabis plant and you'll notice immediately the hard, outer herd. This is where textiles come from. The soft inner, lighter colored material is pure cellulose - the phloem and xylem. 







In vascular plants, phloem is the living tissue that carries organic nutrients, particularly sucrose, a sugar, to all parts of the plant where needed. In trees, the phloem is the innermost layer of the bark, hence the name, derived from the Greek word &#966;&#955;&#959;&#953;&#959;&#962; (phloios) for "bark". The phloem is mainly concerned with the transport of glucose and starch made during photosynthesis.

The plant passes water and nutrients cell to cell through this network of cellulose. Breaking the plant's inner walls will cause it to rebuild. But it rebuilds these networks better than they were before; it rebuilds so fast (under good growth conditions) that 24 hours later the plant is using the new highways and it's increased capacity for moving water and nutrients. 

This technique can begin as early as the seedling stage. Twisting the plant gently, using both hands so you don't pull on it's roots. Work each of the plants branches every 2", up to once week. Do this by grasping the spot to be treated with two fingers of each hand. Use one hand to stabilize, while the other gently, slowly twists. Or you can twist with both hands in opposite directions, slowly until you feel a slight snap. When the plant's get heartier you will actually be able to hear it.
On smaller branches, you do not need to twist, as firm finger pressure will rupture the herd.

*BENDING*
Plants naturally bend towards the light. They do this for their benefit, trying to better get into position to receive more light. Why wait for plants to evolve, use your smarts to bend plants into positions that are beneficial. Bending the tip of a branch over into a position where there's no vegetation will speed growth for 2 reasons: 

First the branch tip you moved is now getting more unobstructed light by moving it to an area free of vegetation. Second, the area you moved the branch away from is also receiving more light than before. So those parts of the plant also benefit from the move. Potential for growth is increased. 

*TYING*
Forceful confinement or the use of string, twist-ties or a brace of some kind may be required to keep bent branches from simply growing back to their original position. Massage the bending point of the branch with the fingers of one hand while slowly bending -- only intuition will tell you when you've reached the breaking point. Some branches don't have a breaking point, you can tie them in a knot a they'll still grow. Others will snap as soon as you try to bend them. It will take practice and a few broken branches before you learn how far, if at all, any given branch can be manipulated. 


*TOPPING*
Never top an unhealthy plant. Topping is a simple technique of cutting the tip or top of a branch off using sharp scissors. It doesn't matter if it's the main(stem) top or the tip of a side shoot, the resulting effect will be the same. Instead of one top or tip resulting in a single bud, the treated shoot splits and produces 2 or more tips. 

It is debatable whether or not this practice will actually increase or decrease the size of buds or overall yield. A healthy plant generally thrives under careful stressing and physical manipulation. This is not something you want to overdue, start slowly and increase the frequency and intensity of your pruning practices over consecutive crop cycles. Gain some experience so you can recognize when you have overdone it.


----------



## nickbbad (Sep 29, 2009)

djtony said:


> super cropping is when you cut off the all the fan leaves. bending the stems is lst


NO  

(EDIT) Brick top copy and pasted what I was going to give you in a link so read that before reading my post because he is correct.

There are different ways of doing it I prefer crimping and tying down it creates knuckles that strengthen and thickens the branches without causing to much stress on the plants as can happen with bending and topping here are some good pics of a super cropped plant 







See the knuckles from twisting the branch 












This is similar to LST'ing Except you twist the branches every once in a while in the veg cycle (can start as early as your first true set of leaves) till you hear or feel the inside herd break and it will cause the branches to become much more sturdy. I used to do this and would get just under 3 lbs off of 4 plants under 1800 watts. Vegging takes a little longer but you get some massive buds.


----------



## Twistedfunk (Sep 29, 2009)

djtony said:


> super cropping is when you cut off the all the fan leaves. bending the stems is lst


NEVER do this. Your plant may never recover. That's like cutting off your legs and expecting you to run. Some people are more interested in trolling than spreading useful information.


----------



## DeBoe (Sep 29, 2009)

GREAT information.. I have a northern lights clone a little over 12in. tall. i topped it, had it tied down for a few days let it straighten out. and after some research i made my first break and super cropped it. Heres a Picture for you. it was taken last night , this morning it has responded very well. Here's another pic of it reaction. the breakpoint is still keeping the stem sideways so i broke it enough. 

Bring on THE BUSH


----------



## SmokeyMcChokey (Oct 1, 2009)

djtony said:


> super cropping is when you cut off the all the fan leaves. bending the stems is lst


not... i dunno


----------

